# December 9th, Annual HRFA Auction



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

The New Jersey Chapter of the Hudson River Fishermen's Association will be holding it's Annual Fishing Auction on December 9, 2003 at the Ridgefield Park Elk's Lodge in Ridgefield Park, New Jersey. This is a great event for the HRFA NJ and all the participants. In past years this event has sold hundreds of fishing rods at $2 each. Reels for $5. Tackle boxes filled with lures for $10. Anyone and everyone is welcome to participate in bidding on items in the auction but only HRFA members can sell items. If you are not a member and looking to sell anything it will cost you $25 which includes a membership in the HRFA. You can join the HRFA at this meeting. Aside from the HRFA members' items, the HRFA has several tackle stores participating in this event with brand new stuff!! This is a slow time of the year for tackle stores in our area and they take this opportunity to get a little cash flow. That means bargains for everyone! Due to the extraordinary number of items being put up for bid, certain rules are necessary. All items $5.00 and under will be put on a separate table and sold for their face value. These items will not be put up for bid. There will be a halftime break with a 50/50 drawing but no one will be allowed back in the selling area after the bidding has begun.

That's the December 9, 2003 at the Ridgefield Park Elk's Lodge in Ridgefield Park, NJ. Located at the corner of Spruce and Cedars Streets. Viewing time 6:30pm to 7:45 pm with the Auction to begin at 8:00 pm sharp. For more information on the HRFA, go to www.HRFANJ.org


----------

